# Chilly Hilly



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

This Sunday on Bainbridge Island. Anyone else doing it? I have never done it, but sans rain I will be there. I am hoping to miss the worst of the crowds by getting there exactly at 8AM.


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I'm planning on it but watching how the rain will be. I'm going for boat#2 as I hear boat#1 is always super packed.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm. I was hoping to get out before the crowds plug up the roads. I wonder what time is the least congested.


----------



## Moon (Apr 7, 2005)

I did it a couple of years ago, and I'll be there this Sunday. The first boat is definitely packed, but they arrange loading by intended rider speed. If you want to get out in front, just load up in the proper line.

It's mad fun.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

It's gonna rain. The forecast calls for 40% chance but that just means it will only rain 40% as hard as possible. I live ten miles from BI, I was riding there last weekend and noticed the course marking. I have done the CH a couple of times including the epic 2007 version where it was 37 degrees and raining hard. This year shouldn't be as bad with temps in the 40's, but I'll probably stay home and watch nascar. I'll ride the course on saturday when the weather is supposed to be outstanding.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I'll be there. Luckily enough for me, I live on the Olympic Peninsula, therefor I don't hafta take a ferry!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll be there as well. I'm from Puyallup and my buddy lives in Olympia - we're going to meet in Tacoma and drive over the Narrows - don't feel like dealing with the ferries


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in. Come on Bill. I know it's silly, but we need you out there. 

Mr. Nute?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Bill has a good point. Seems like a perfect opp. for a Saturday RBR ride up there.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Im going to the bike swap Sat. Not that I have any money..still might be fun.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

sometimerider said:


> Bill has a good point. Seems like a perfect opp. for a Saturday RBR ride up there.


I plan on riding from BI cycle at 8am Saturday. I will officially declare myself undeclared for Sunday. I am not paying to ride with 5000 other people in the rain and cold. If I do it, I'll leave with a Clif bar in my jersey. If it's wet (and it will be), I'm riding the commuter and taking a thermos of coffee.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I plan on riding from BI cycle at 8am Saturday. I will officially declare myself undeclared for Sunday. I am not paying to ride with 5000 other people in the rain and cold. If I do it, I'll leave with a Clif bar in my jersey. If it's wet (and it will be), I'm riding the commuter and taking a thermos of coffee.


JP and I officially request the pleasure of your company. We are taking the first ferry. You will be there or kindly be square.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*crap*

I'm moving. I'll miss the fun.

I had a nice ride last Saturday through the T-town land with Gripped, though.

Nobody else go and have an infarction on me.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

what time is the first boat out to the island?

Going to be 52 Sat. and they just upped it to 60% chance of rain Sun.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

hoehnt said:


> what time is the first boat out to the island?
> 
> Going to be 52 Sat. and they just upped it to 60% chance of rain Sun.


7:55.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm...

Tough decision. This will be my first organized ride if I do it Sun. I wont do it in the rain though. So Sat, may be better. I live on Whidbey and will be taking 2 ferries to get there.
If its going to be in the 50s on Sat. Maybe I would better to wait till noon to start and really take advantage of the nice weather. Is the course well marked?
Decisions decisions...

If I did it Sat. is it still ethical to buy the T-shirt?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd say the t-shirt is still in-bounds for a saturday ride as long as you don't have it emblazened with world stripes.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

hoehnt said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Tough decision. This will be my first organized ride if I do it Sun. I wont do it in the rain though. So Sat, may be better. I live on Whidbey and will be taking 2 ferries to get there.
> If its going to be in the 50s on Sat. Maybe I would better to wait till noon to start and really take advantage of the nice weather. Is the course well marked?
> ...


The course is very clearly marked in red. I rode parts of it last week but not the steep parts.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

bigbill said:


> The course is very clearly marked in red. I rode parts of it last week but not the steep parts.


How steep are the "steep parts?" Translation: Is my fat ass going to be able to make it up all the hills with my 50/34 crank and 12/27 cassette?? 

Edit: Without having to walk!!


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

The two steep parts are Peterson Hill and Baker Hill. Peterson is doable in a deconditioned state with a 34 x 27 as it is short but long enough to make you think about it. Baker comes later in the ride @ the south end of the island and is easily bypassed if not feeling up to it. Peterson presently has a little superficial moss growth so be careful if you need to get out of the saddle especially if its wet.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

RetroS said:


> The two steep parts are Peterson Hill and Baker Hill. Peterson is doable in a deconditioned state with a 34 x 27 as it is short but long enough to make you think about it. Baker comes later in the ride @ the south end of the island and is easily bypassed if not feeling up to it. Peterson presently has a little superficial moss growth so be careful if you need to get out of the saddle especially if its wet.


Thanks for the updates!  My brother's inlaws own a house that's directly on the route but I haven't spoken with them. If you think of any other helpful information, feel free to share.

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

All right, fine. I'll be in the parking lot to your right next to the crosswalk on the road leaving the ferry in Bainbridge at 0830. Get to the right edge of road early or you'll get run over. I've met up with rcnute there before, he knows where it is. I'll be on my blue Gunnar Crosshairs with fenders and if you're lucky I might make a duct tape rear mud flap. For now the bike only has a front mud flap because I don't care about the rider behind me on my commute. I'll probably wear my orange Showers Pass jacket and knickers or tights. I'll wear my red helmet and a pissed off look on my face because it will be ****ing cold and wet. For all you know, I could be wearing an RBR kit but it will be completely covered up because it will be ****ing cold and wet. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> All right, fine. I'll be in the parking lot to your right next to the crosswalk on the road leaving the ferry in Bainbridge at 0830. Get to the right edge of road early or you'll get run over. I've met up with rcnute there before, he knows where it is. I'll be on my blue Gunnar Crosshairs with fenders and if you're lucky I might make a duct tape rear mud flap. For now the bike only has a front mud flap because I don't care about the rider behind me on my commute. I'll probably wear my orange Showers Pass jacket and knickers or tights. I'll wear my red helmet and a pissed off look on my face because it will be ****ing cold and wet. For all you know, I could be wearing an RBR kit but it will be completely covered up because it will be ****ing cold and wet. See you all tomorrow.


JP gets to ride behind Bill on this one.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

You guys all using fenders on this one? I don't have any and don't want to spoil the fun for anyone.

Even I'm thinking about doing this one now that Bill is doing it and I've got to drive from Port Angeles.  

Plus, I missed the other PacNW RBR ride last year... :mad2:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I just made a new mudflap for my rear fender. I only had one on the front. Front's for me, back is for the guy behind me. But yes, fenders will be appreciated tomorrow. I'll be on the commuter and in the bigbill screwed up world, the commuter is Record, my road bike is Chorus.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I just made a new mudflap for my rear fender. I only had one on the front. Front's for me, back is for the guy behind me. But yes, fenders will be appreciated tomorrow. I'll be on the commuter and in the bigbill screwed up world, the commuter is Record, my road bike is Chorus.


Well, that's my excuse. No fenders. I won't be there, but I'll catch you guys when the weather gets a little more...well...sunny and warm.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

tyro said:


> You guys all using fenders on this one? I don't have any and don't want to spoil the fun for anyone.
> 
> Even I'm thinking about doing this one now that Bill is doing it and I've got to drive from Port Angeles.
> 
> Plus, I missed the other PacNW RBR ride last year... :mad2:


I'm bringing the climbing bike...Surly Long Haul Trucker with fenders and basket.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I dont have fenders. Probably too late to get them. I did buy a plastic rain jacket though.

Ill be on the 6:30 boat to Mukilteo. Should put me in Seattle around 7:20 ish. Hopefully the registration line isnt too long.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I'm bringing the climbing bike...Surly Long Haul Trucker with fenders and basket.


Total style points.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I just tidied up my wet weather bike and extended buddy flap on the rear fender. Wish it would be dry, but it will be fun non the less. Just kinda cool to see the inside of ferry awash with bikes on the way over!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

magic said:


> I just tidied up my wet weather bike and extended buddy flap on the rear fender. Wish it would be dry, but it will be fun non the less. Just kinda cool to see the inside of ferry awash with bikes on the way over!


Take some pictures on the ferry for me, will you??  I'll be driving over the Narrows so I won't have the pleasure of the boat ride


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

That was real fun! Too bad my computer somehow lost my numbers though. 
I was on the 7:55 boat and on the 11:30 boat on the way back. Slightly under 2hrs actual riding time.

Nice out now...56 degrees.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Bicycling Magazine named this "One of Four Classic Rides" in the nation according to the Cascade web site. What are the other three?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Ride report here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=163575


----------

